# Midwest Gas racing



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I thought us gas guys should have a place to gossip and tell lies. 

I plan on racing at Toledo a lot and can't seem to find out much on their forum so maybe we could use this thread. The same for the DRCCC, and any other tracks.

So to start:

I keep looking at the tracks in Europe, why the heck can't we have a track like that around here in Southeast Michigan. I can't figure out where they get that kind of money. Wouldn't it be nice to have a permanent track we could use during the week, Wednesday night racing would be a blast!

Is it really going to rain and spoil our weekend again. I plan my weekend trips for work around our racing and it really ticks me off when we can't race.

Rich, What kind of car are you getting? Bobby is running Kyosho both 1/8 and 1/10. I am running Serpent in 1/8 and Associated in 1/10. Of course with JACO tires, SMC batteries and Putnam motors in our starter boxes. 

Barry, 
Sounds like you are racing gas this summer, that's good, I need more old guys to hang out with.

Ted


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ted Flack said:


> I thought us gas guys should have a place to gossip and tell lies.
> 
> I plan on racing at Toledo a lot and can't seem to find out much on their forum so maybe we could use this thread. The same for the DRCCC, and any other tracks.
> 
> ...


I wished I had the answers to those questions.
Maybe I should get an 1/8 scale and hang out with the old guys!!Lol.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ted Flack said:


> I keep looking at the tracks in Europe, why the heck can't we have a track like that around here in Southeast Michigan. I can't figure out where they get that kind of money. Wouldn't it be nice to have a permanent track we could use during the week, Wednesday night racing would be a blast!


Yeah, Jeff and I want to open a European style track. But, the best location would be around the 14/I-96/I-275 area and land in that area is not very cheap.

So, I will be at Toledo the weekends I am not at the Lazer points races.



> Rich, What kind of car are you getting?


I have a Kyosho FW-05r on the way. I was thinking of getting the MTX-3 since I've ran the MTX-2 the last 3 years, but I wanted to try something new. And, when I drove other folks' Kyosho cars last year I really liked the way they felt.

This is going to be an expensive summer for me with this new car. I have to get spare parts, a different header, pipe... ugh!

I hope my car arrives soon.

Stupid rain.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Dennis Richey and GQ tires*

Anyone have contact info for Dennis Richey? I want to order and try some GQ tires.

-Rich


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Ted, how ya been ? Yea I bought a new motor for my NTC3 broke it in
and ran it a couple of weeks ago at DRCCC. I guess my first love is still electric and I plan on doing that as much as possible but gas is sooooo cool
that I want to do that also. I think a permanent track is a great idea but
somehow it never gets past the talking stage. Toledo seems to be the only answer. Talk to you later.....


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich, you might try and get "Ray J's" email address. I think he has Dennis's 
phone number. (I think !?)


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Ted,

Interesting you mentioned that. If you are interested in building a permanent track, please join me in my search. I'm right with you in your desire to have a track, so what I propose is we develope a planning committee that meets regularily. The DRCCC has been in existence for 33 years, its about time we build a track. I am working on a proposal to submit to various parks and recreation departments in the area for a permanent site build. I have surveyed a park last weekend that would seem feasible, but I need more suggestions on locations. Parks are not the only other option either, parking lots inside malls, and within industrial locations such as within GM tech center are also options.

We can most likely locate, design a permanent track to build, but funding it is going to be a good portion of it. The work to accomplish this goal is going to be emmense. The first part is selecting the location of course. Cost will depend on the location. If we are lucky, the host city/county will help with funding. The rest will have to be made by sponsors and private donations or loans. I've been researching how they did it in cincinnati, and I hope to submit along with our proposal technical data on the economic impact of the worlds within the cincinnati area. Aparantly they have data that says total economic impact of 1/10th worlds was 2million, and the 8th Worlds was almost double that. Granted, even if we build a track capable of hosting a worlds event we can't host one every year, but it is a goal i had in mind.

In the mean time, its important to maintain a our presense by hosting events to build up membership. The planning work will take time away from daily organizational/maintence of this year's season, so the more people we have to help, the more we can focus on the big picture. If i see you at the track, hopefully this sunday i'm sure we can talk further about it. 

Tom Kelley

DRCCC


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Contact Joe Dumars from the Pistons. Last I heard he wanted to open up a R/C track/enterntainment center.

-Rich


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Thanks Rich, I just noticed you mentioning your thoughts about a track to build. In the future hopefully we can work together on making it happen. 

Funny you mentioned the pistons, we got them to give us some tickets to pistons games for our charity race last year. Maybe they'll remember.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

No prob. The track for me is a wish and probably won't come to fruition unless I win the lottery. The only outdoor, onroad track I will be opening will be in my backyard once I move to a house with enough land.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I have thought about this track deal a lot, the cost of land and paving would be almost impossibe for someone trying to make money. It will take free land or something like that to make it work. I assume the track in Cincinnati has some kind of deal with the city since it is in a city park.

As Tom says we need to keep trying to find a way to get the land. I keep looking at out of business parking lots and places like that, you never know they might let us set up shop. Actually finding some rich guy might not be out of the question. They have a couple of tracks in Miami that are privately owned by guys and they let their his buds come over to play. If we were in Charlotte I bet we could get a couple of rich Nextel Cup drivers and/or owners to give us a spot to race. The Joe Dumars thing might actually work.

What we need is some kind of slimy political guy to tell us how.............let's see, who would that be?


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> I have thought about this track deal a lot, the cost of land and paving would be almost impossibe for someone trying to make money.
> 
> What we need is some kind of slimy political guy to tell us how.............let's see, who would that be?


Well, we're not in it to make money, thats a non profit club for you. 

The track in Cincinnati is city owned land. Once the city found out about the worlds, they jumped on board to help out whatever way they could. There are alot of examples that clubs tracks have been financed by public dollars... it would be nice to find a park district like that...

Slimy? Somone once told me to pitch it like this: "RC racing keeps kids away from drugs" Then you'll get all the help in the world. Which to some extent is true when you think about it.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am pretty sure what Ted meant about "making money" is to 'break even.' 

That would be a big bonus if the local community would help with the funding llike the Cinci track. However, I've never been to the Cinci track. Are there houses nearby? Most of the parks I know of in this area are near housing communities. And, the chance is high those folks would have a hissy-fit about the noise racing (especially nitro engines) make.

I personally experienced it with the Ann Arbor night race 2 years ago which was held at Pioneer H.S. in Ann Arbor. And, look at the problems that off-road track up near Larry's had. The place got burned down and then shut-down. 

And, Riders in Canton had problems with the neighboring houses when they tried to run races in the back parking lot.

So, watching to see how close houses will be is something to look for.

I hope you can find a permanent place and get some funding some how. 

-Rich


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

What I meant but "making money" is that a person couldn't come up with a sound business plan to spend the money on an outdoor racing facility. Hence, you have to have help from the local community, or some rich guy that afford to let his money sit under snow for six months a year. I have been thinking the an investment in land might work but my partner in life doesn't see it that way. 

As far as the "slimy politician"--it's a joke for peets sake! Again, what I meant was we need somebody who could sell snow to eskimos to help sell the plan to a city. 

Rich, the track in Cincinnati would make you sick. It is in a park that has socker fields, baseball, flying field and the race track. The park is very large, the flying field and race track are in the back off to one side. There are houses relatively close but I don't think they would hear anything..........it is very cool.

Now for the good news, the new weather forecast says sunny on Sunday, cold but no rain. 

I want to go help the guys in Toledo at their work party tomorrow but I have been gone all week and have a few things I have to get done at home so I can race Sunday. I am going to try though, I feel quilty as hell that I don't get down there to help, it is about an hour and twenty minute drive which sucks too.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

New weather forecast:Becoming partly cloudy after some morning rain. Windy at times. High 53F. Winds NW at 20 to 30 mph.

I still plan on showing up at Wal Mart about 8:00, depending on rain, a little later if it is raining a lot.

Does anybody know if Toledo got their track done today? Is their plan to race tomorrow?


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Hi Ted.*

Glad to see you active on this board about nitro on-road. I will be running my cars at both Cincinnati and Toledo. I am hoping to see a few 235 4WD 1/10 scales this season. I s any of your group doing that?


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

davidl said:


> Glad to see you active on this board about nitro on-road. I will be running my cars at both Cincinnati and Toledo. I am hoping to see a few 235 4WD 1/10 scales this season. I s any of your group doing that?


Currently we do not have anyone in the DRCCC running this class. I have beein in touch with many individuals who want this to happen. As a matter of fact, today I traded one of my sedan cars for a 1/10 235 car to someone who wants to run (he has 2). Plus he knows 4 other people who want to do it. That way he has a car to race, even if we don't get enough people to show for it, he'll still have a car to run..


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Sooooo, it didn't stop raining until well past noon at my house, did Toledo or DRCCC race?


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*r**n*

we raced in hamilton(ohio) we started late and the mains were 15 min. but it was a race(finally)


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

sedanaddict said:


> we raced in hamilton(ohio) we started late and the mains were 15 min. but it was a race(finally)


Are you guys racing this weekend (Mothers Day), or could any of us that haven't been able to race practice on Saturday?


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Mentor is having a club race saturday.

Paul


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ted, Yes toledo did get the track sealed and set-up. We set it up Sat. I don't know if they ended up racing though. Next weekend is Mother's day then the weekend after that is the MWS race in WI so no racing. The 23rd is the next race.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

So, if it isn't raining can we use the track? I just want to run my cars, it's driving me crazy, no racing in over a month!


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Toledo*

Hey Ted, I think Ted Hammer said they might open the track on Saturday for a full day of practice. I don't know if that meant spraying the track or not. He said he would post it on the 1/8th site.

Some of us nuts showed up at the DRCCC site early Sunday morning and "prayed" to the RC gods to stop the rain. No friggin' way! We went to Larry's and spent money and dreamed of racing. How friggin' pathetic!!


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

RayJ

Ya I know the pain, I got up early, started to go to the track, turned around, sat here like some kind of dummy watching the Local Doppler to see if would ever stop raining. Wasted the whole day being mad that I couldn't race.

If anyone talks to Ted Hammer I would be quite happy to help pay for the traction spray.

Ray, you have a message

Ted


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

Hey guy's,

Is anyone planning on putting togeather a points series this year? like the MORL that Rich put togeather a couple of years ago...

also I just wanted you guys to know that Riders in G.R. is putting on races in front of there store this year, still the same smooth black top, same racers, the only difference is that GLRC has moved over to offroad racing in West Olive...
so if your looking for a place to race, come on over


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tony I posted that question about five weeks ago on the old MORL thread.
I did'nt spark any interest then. Here's a link.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=16325&page=47&pp=15


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Great News! 

Toledo is having a practice day this Saturday, May 8th. It would be a good time to renew memberships and sign up to be a new member if you aren't currently a member.

And, the long range weather forecast is sunny and 80 degrees (actually 79). I may go down tonight and sit and stare at the track until Saturday, in other words...I am ready!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

mxatv151/Fred - I wish I could run the MORL but this summer I am busier than last summer. If anyone else would like to run it, I have all the contact info (racers) plus info on trophies, etc.

Ted - dang. Would be nice if I had a car to run. Looks like my car is stuck in customs.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

The DRCCC is hosting a point series. Classes would most definetly be 1/10th nitro sedan, and 1/8th 4wd. We would like to see more interest in electric, but we have only been out once this year. Its hard to judge that. I'd also like to see if there is anyone interested in running 1/10th 2wd or 4wd.

Rich, would any of the racers in the MORL be interested? If so would you be kind to FWD me the contact information of the racers there?


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Toledo Saturday...*

Yeeeehhaaaaa!!! Practice on Saturday. Damn I feel like a kid on Xmas Eve!! I think there gonna spray too. Hhhmmm I'm thinkin' go Sunday too. I wanna run the wheels off the 1/10th and 1/8th!


----------



## d king (May 5, 2004)

Hey guy's. Been a while since i picked up a car radio but, looks like i will be racing 200mm sedan this summer!! Fun, fun, FUN!!
I got a hold of Dennis Richie and looks like he is FINALLY getting his motor's on the market. Plus there is some stuff in the work's but, not sure if i should spill the bean's!

Looks like i will be sporting the new serpent 710 this summer. Should have it this weekend.(hopefully) Novarossi motor ofcourse. I now it will take a few for me to get up to speed, but after my first few race's i will be ready for some big time racing!! Cant wait.

Bobby and Aron still racing????

Dennis


----------



## sedanaddict (Nov 7, 2003)

*racing schedule*

do you guys have a website for your tracks up there? I would like to come up and race on days we aren't racing in cincy. I am looking for a schedule.
thanks in advance
mike lindsay


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

DRCCC=http://www.myrcworld.net/drccc

Toledo=http:/www.oneightracers.com

RayJ- I am planning on Saturday for sure and Bobby wants to go for a little while Sunday, at least as long as his Mother will let him. We have to go to Grandma's house in the afternoon.

Rich- I could bring Bobby's car for you to look at, LOL.

Dennis- Aaron didn't race gas last year, don't know what he is up to this year...Rich? Bobby is running for sure.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Tom - most of the contact info is on paper slips that is about 4" high. 

Ted - you are a funny guy! 

Dennis - Aaron still has his Reflex NT, but he is trying to sell it. He is mainly doing off-road during the summer (like last summer) so we probably won't be seeing him racing any nitro TC.


----------



## d king (May 5, 2004)

so what chasis's are you guy's running this year????


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Dont forget about the swap Meet at the Gate in Cleveland, Ohio this weekend on the 8th!!!


http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/Swap%20Meet%20Flyer.pdf


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

d king said:


> so what chasis's are you guy's running this year????


Dennis,

Bobby and Josh are running Kyosho
I am still running Associated
Rich is getting a Kyosho
Some of the guys are getting Serpent 710's
RayJ is still running the Mugen, I think.


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Chassis*

Don't know much about the Kyosho. Lot's of guys like the new 710 with the adjustable front roll centers and adjustable rear ball diff. I just hope Serpents parts prices for you guys stay reasonable, and the parts are available at the local level. Serpent does have good parts availabilty at the major races.

Me.....I'm stayin' with the MTX-3 for now. It's still just as competitive as all the rest, and the prices on parts and availabilty of parts is pretty good. The car is real durable and easy to drive. The only thing that you'll usually need to have handy is afew sets of front uprights(knuckle arms). That seems the most susceptible for breakage.


----------



## d king (May 5, 2004)

sound's like the new car's are a little better on part's breakage and stabilaty than the old one's.
Does Kyosho have a new car? Or is it the v-one-r???


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

FINALLY..........We finally got a full day of fun, well actually the second, I missed the first day at Wal Mart.

I think RayJ and I have set a record for the most full burned and tires used up in a single day of practice. We both used almost a gallon of fuel and I'd rather not say how many tires.

The Toledo track is a bit slower than in the past, a few more tight turns than normal. They are trying to find a happy medium for both 1/10th and 1/8th. I wasn't thrilled with the layout at first but after a few runs it was fun. The plan is to run this layout until July then try the next one for a while and pick the best one for the Nationals.

There were about twenty guys there, mostly from Michigan. Lots of fun, if you didn't make it you missed a fun day in the sun. The good news is there will be a lot more chances.

Ted


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Cool! Glad you finally got to run! How many tires did you go through?  What tires are you running, anyways? Jaco?

My car arrived finally so I just need to rebuild it, mount an engine, pipe, and electronics, paint a body (one of my complicated paint schemes, of course. LOL!) and I should be good to go racing by September. hah.

-Rich


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich,

I only ran my 1/8th today, I don't have my JACO 1/8th tires yet. I'm sure if I did I would have had better traction and less wear. Bobby has some for his Kyosho but hasn't run them yet. 

Glad you got your car. I think the only hop-up he used were the steel 39t gears. I'll check with him to make sure there isn't anything else you need. Did you get the one with the one-way? I'll also have him send you the set-up he used in Las Vegas.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sweet! Thanks, Ted. That would be cool. The car came with diffs front and rear. I haven't run a one-way in anything in 4 years and cannot remember the benefits it brings. I did find it online and am wondering if I should get it (at least for the Toledo track)?

Yeah, from what I have read online, the main things folks say are needed for the car are the steel 39T ring-gears, the Kawahara front end conversion, and that is pretty much it.

-Rich


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Rich...

The biggest thing is the 39t steel gears. The stock gears will tear up faster then a TC3 plastic diff gear. You will definitely want a one way. It gives you a ton more steering and helps under braking. With a diff, all the car wants to do is push, push, push, especially under braking.

If you have any other questions, e-mail me.. [email protected]


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks, Bobby. I'll also email you.


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Front Diff vs One Way*

Rich
Front Diff= slow, slow slow......... One way only way to go!

Hey Ted I went down again Sunday. Traction was the same as Saturday. I'm sure once they get afew layers of tire traction and rubber on the track it will really be a blast. I'm getting used to "liking" the new layout, and the track surface really is smoooooth. Can't wait for Racine!!


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

RayJ

I'm glad you had a good day. I had a blast Saturday, we just couldn't get away yesterday.

I have to "Work" this weekend at the Truck race in Mansfield,Ohio so I will miss the Racine race. I have to go to Charlotte the next week but I am coming home Saturday so I can race Sunday at Toledo.

I might go down to Toledo one afternoon this week, if I can get my kid to go with me.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Ted-when you retire-you better start buying nitro by the 30 gallon barrel-sounds like you'll be livin at the RC track!!! 

Ray


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I'd retire now except I couldn't afford the fuel.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I know what you mean, Ted. I am retired and can barely afford the fuel. And gasoline hit $2.05 per gallon for 97 octane in Indy yesterday.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Ted Flack said:


> I'd retire now except I couldn't afford the fuel.


Yeah guys,

This makes me kind of glad I am not racing karts anymore(Race fuel at $8/gal and $35 qt. caster oil) and gas to drive to Kershaw, Lowes, etc from Cleveland at $2.00 gal for fuel. Ouch!!! These fuel prices are ging to hurt every form of racing all over the country. Sad.

Ray


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Based on everything I have read......We at the DRCCC do not have a place to run next year. Our long-term vision is to be able to host national and world championships. To do that we need to grow the club. To do that we need a place to run with lot's of visibility. The sad part of our eviction is that we are not the only ones who will suffer. The nearby businesses, Wal-mart & assorted restaurants, will suffer as well. The reality of our situation is that if do not find a place to run next year we will be running down in Toledo and wind up staying there. For those of us who set up and take down the track, and you know who you are, the time committment is the same but instead of sore backs we'll have sore butts and lighter wallets (all hail $2/gal of gas!!). Hence, to concur with Tom, we need a committee whose sole purpose is to find potential sites, assemble proposals and present them to the various municipalities/institutions i.e. The Palace. Who is interested?


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

hey .. anyone know a website for the Toledo track ... the one posted here earlier doesnt go anywhere ... it was ... www.oneightracers.com .... thanks a bunch in advance ...

E
:dude:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The web address is:

www.oneeighthracers.com


----------



## 10/10 (Jul 27, 2002)

Bobby, thanks again for the help saturday with the ol' G4. Rich Chang is still my hero! J Longbrake


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Jason - you are such a freak!  Will you be at Toledo on the 30th? Hopefully I will have my car ready to go by then.


----------



## 10/10 (Jul 27, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Jason - you are such a freak!  Will you be at Toledo on the 30th? Hopefully I will have my car ready to go by then.


I would think so, Jeff and I plan on running there the whole summer. 

Props to the Toledo guys on the track surface, I didn't think that I would ever see a track smoother than Joyce.


----------



## Roddude65 (Sep 29, 2002)

thanks Rich .. hopefully I will be able to come down and play sometime soon ... I need to get My gas car dialed in .... and get used to this gas stuff too ... laters

E
:dude:


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a questions regarding tires & tire truers. Some truers i.e. Integy, Hudy, have a feature that allows you to cut the tires to induce/simulate camber. When should one use this feature (1/8, 1/10, 1/12, gas electric) and how much of an angle is required vs camber setting on the car?


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Tire truers and camber*

Steve your running gas 1/10th sedan no need to worry about it. Just make sure the truer is set at zero.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Ray. Guess I just shortened the life of a set of tires. Oh well........

Know any sun dances for Sunday??


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Mugen Dark Blue Shock Spring*

For all you Mugen people out there there is a new dark blue shock spring that is supposed to work well. Its diameter is listed as 1.8 mm which is the same as the gray spring. What is the difference?? Like a lot of people I already have the gray springs and do not feel like spending money on something I may already have.


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*shock springs*

Steve shocks are listed in metric nm's or lbs in SAE. It has nothing to do with diameters.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mugen springs*

SPRagan, you are correct. The gray and the new dk blue both use 1.8mm wire. Unfortunately Mugen and other non US companies don't give a spring rate, just wire size. I'm guessing they do this because, as I'm sure we all know, the thicker the wire the stronger the spring rate. Plus, the tighter the coils (more coils per inch) the less progressive the spring rate. Anyway, I played with the gray, lt blue, and dk blue springs and found (and I may be incorrect) that in stiffness the dk blue springs are between the gray and lt blue. I have been running the new springs and like them a lot, well worth the $$$. The previous has been my opinion.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

If a spring is the same wire diameter the total length will change the spring rate. So, if they are all 1.8mm dia the rates will be different depending on the length of the wire, not the length of the spring. As mcsquish says, a tighter wound spring will be softer, because the length of the wire is longer.

The only time a spring is really progressive is if some coils are really close together (usually at the ends) so they go into coil bind and are no longer functioning as part of the spring. Then the overall length of wire being used is less.

Ted


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I know it's only Tuesday, but, where can we race this weekend. Last week there were two choices this week...NONE. The only place I know of is Mentor,which is seven hours driving in one day..nope, not me!

Might have to have an unofficial practice day at Toledo on Sunday.

Ted


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

I think Toledo is closed for maintenance. This response is not really directed at you in particular. I know its a long trip for everybody, but look at it this way, they will come to our race, so it is not a bad idea to try to support theirs. Perhaps people could try to share the driving with someone. I can understand if its too much for one day, but the series had the goal of making them one day events.

I actually used to live in the Cleveland area before moving here, and I've driven often back and forth. The drive to downtown Cleveland is about 2 and half hours via turnpike. Not that I'm saying your estimate is inaccurate, cause you've been to the indoor champs, so you probably have a good idea of driving time.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Just while I'm here, we'll be hosting club meeting thursday July 1st 6:30 at Max and Erma's. We'll be talking about the rest of the year's schedule, and plans for next year's site. This will be important meeting, we have some crucial decisions to make.


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Cincinnati ??*

I just checked there website and they have a club race scheduled for Sunday June 27th. I've never been there before and the Tri-State 200 is on for the following weekend. I'm heading there on Saturday for practice and the club race Sunday. I'm lookin' forward to doin some superspeedway racing!!! It'll be like Talladegga........... Daytona or somethin' like that anyway! Wind that baby up!!


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Toledo*

the track........I think will be down until July 2nd or 3rd. I think Ted mentioned something about painting the track.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

rayj1 said:


> I just checked there website and they have a club race scheduled for Sunday June 27th. I've never been there before and the Tri-State 200 is on for the following weekend. I'm heading there on Saturday for practice and the club race Sunday. I'm lookin' forward to doin some superspeedway racing!!! It'll be like Talladegga........... Daytona or somethin' like that anyway! Wind that baby up!!


RayJ,

Take some big gears with you, that straight is real long. I have not run a 1/8 car there, yet, it should be a blast. 

I can't go this Saturday and next weekend I have to be at the airport Sunday evening but I might go down for Saturday and Sunday morning.

I'm still thinking about Mentor for Sunday, the problem is we are having Eric's party Saturday afternoon and evening so leaving early Sunday might be a little tough.


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

Is the DRCCC moving to a new site? 

I have talked to a lot of racers that have not been out to the DRCCC site to race, they say its because the DRCCC is always on the road supporting another track. I hope the DRCCC club grows.....I've been out to watch the races and I think they have a great thing going....I hope they will increase their support of their "local" racers in their home state.... Not everyone can travel. 

just my thoughts and opinions.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

*new site; and "local" racers*



ADE said:


> Is the DRCCC moving to a new site?
> 
> I have talked to a lot of racers that have not been out to the DRCCC site to race, they say its because the DRCCC is always on the road supporting another track. I hope the DRCCC club grows.....I've been out to watch the races and I think they have a great thing going....I hope they will increase their support of their "local" racers in their home state.... Not everyone can travel.
> 
> just my thoughts and opinions.


Yes, we will have to move to a new site for next year. My plan is to locate in empty parking lot somewhere where we can setup and tear down our track only twice. Once at the beginning of the season, and once at the end. All we would need is a fence and a decent parking lot surface that is available. Bring your suggestions/contacts to the next club meeting.

I have to admit you do have a point. The downside of the TDM thing this weekend is that there is only one place to race thats far away, but the good side is there is going to be another big race up here for us to have. The funny thing is I don't think anyone else has mentioned that to me before or at a club meeting. If it was the idea was noted, but there simply wasn't enough interest or people availble to run it. The thing is, for now, very few people have access to the trailer, and scoring system, let alone have knowledge and experience to get it going. Its not easy to develope a schedule with everyone in mind. We kind of learn from our experiences as a club and just keep trying to move on. If there were enough people wanting to do this, I was not made aware of it. There are of course lots of other races we make room in our schedule for of course, the TDM was an addition this year. On the flip side, I have already been criticized for planning a race on the weekend of the 8th scale nats which is hosted in California.

I do notice how when I am at a Midwest Series race, very few from our club is in attendance, but basically that means most of the people who are there are key players in the operation of a race day program. That is something we are slowly starting to work towards spreading access the knowledge and access to our club facilities. For instance, if there were a group of people that really wanted to use our track on a away weekend, we could do it given there were people to do it. I am for supporting the Midwest Series officially as a club, but that doesn't mean we don't have to not have a practice day or something. Others keep their track open for practice. I would be even willing to allow a group of people to run alternating weekends with the DRCCC who wanted to do something else with our track. For instance run an electric program suited towards their needs/classes. 12th scale on pavement? Why not! Surely it would be alot easier to setup our track on a smaller scale for something like that then to make it big for 8th scale racing. I pretty much figured no one wanted to run 12th scale with us because they are affraid their car would get demolished by an 8th scale car in practice. I would like to be able to run a seperate program such as that, and I've asked some people to help, its just a matter of having enough resources to execute it. So, all I can say is come to our club meeting to anyone who is interested, we will listen.

Unfortunately, attendance is dangerously low at each of our club races. Its mostly attributed to our track being not permanent, so thats obviously something we need to work towards. Due to the low attendance, and the lack of interest I will be putting in a motion to cancel of the rest of our club races (4 remaining) this season, the TDM series race and Midwest Series will go on of course. If there are enough people who still want us to continue hosting club races, I need at least 18 individual entries for us to have a worthwhile race program, and given the outlook for the rest of the season, I do not forsee this goal easy to accomplish. If we do cancell our club races this year, we will refund club dues to those who wish to be refunded.


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

*TDM race Practice on Saturday*

Just FYI to everyone, For the TDM race in Mentor, the track will be setup on saturday and available for practice. This race will be good for those who want to warm up for the Midwest Series

Directions to the Mentor Track:
http://www.myrcworld.net/tracks/track.asp?cid=1356


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, we did most of the painting this past weekend. It looks much cooler. We ran out of green paint (we used ~25 gals.) and Ted H. was talking about getting more to finnish it this comming weekend. But then he also talked about going to Cinn.?


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Yeah the race in Cincinnati is next weekend, but knowing Ted I think he may enter a qualifier on sunday morning and work in Toledo Saturday.

Thanks to all who came out Yesterday to the TDM race in Mentor. We had a great showing of local guys from Detroit and Toledo who ran there. It was my first time racing 1/8th scale and I have a lot of practicing to do. Sorry Mark for TBoning you in the main, but I think it happend when both of us were trying to lap some traffic at the same time, good thing it was repairable and you got back in it. Looks like you got that nova mega sport motor running good, i hope we can still find good .21's for less than $250 in the future.

We ended up staying last night in Cleveland after my alternator wore out. Geesh! I finally ended up getting a tow (see attached) after arguing with some drunken hillbilly in Cleveland (who was nice enough to try to help) who claimed that if we pulled the positive cable off the battery while its running that we could tell if the alternator was bad or not.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry about your truck, Tom. Tires, then an alternator. At that rate hopefully .21's will be available at $250 per for at least the near term....


----------



## ADE (Jun 17, 2004)

Tom, 

That guy may have been correct. In the old days (prior to all the newer electronic ignition systems) if you had a bad alternator, if you pulled the battery cable the vehile would just shut off. Dont know if this would have worked on your vehicle......Well, I know a flatbed tow for that SUV was expensive... :freak: 

Glad to hear that you made it back safe! We more races in Detroit! I hope the remaining club races are not wrote off. If you still hold them, I plan to help support those races.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

So, who is going to Cincinnati this coming weekend, practice Friday and two days of racing, each day is treated like it's own race and then the total number of laps, or low time is added for the two days. I think they run 100 laps and the winner is low time.

I can't stay for Sunday but I am thinking about Friday and Saturday.

Ted


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Cincinnati*

Hey Ted, I'm going to try and make Friday afternoon, but I will definately make Saturday and Sunday. Mentor was fun, but hard running two classes. The layout has a nice flow to it, but the bumps added a new equation to it it. I'm glad I went there to get a clue for the MWS race. The Mentor guys are a nice bunch of guys.


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Rain...in Cinci?*

Looks like a 60% chance of rain Saturday and Sunday. Hhmmm....don't know if I'm wiling to risk it. Myabe I'll try out G. Rapids with nitro sedan.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

rayj1 said:


> Looks like a 60% chance of rain Saturday and Sunday. Hhmmm....don't know if I'm wiling to risk it. Myabe I'll try out G. Rapids with nitro sedan.


RayJ...

Let me know ifyou want to go... i want to go run mod c-an and get some mod 1/12th, even if it's just a little practice....


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

rayj1 said:


> Looks like a 60% chance of rain Saturday and Sunday. Hhmmm....don't know if I'm wiling to risk it. Myabe I'll try out G. Rapids with nitro sedan.


Yeah it rained yesterday, for only 30 seconds!!! The report for today says if it rains its likely to do the same. Gotta go, time for practice!


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

*DRCCC remaining club races cancelled, but NOT TDM, NOT MWS*

At a recent club meeting it has been determined that we do not have enough support to continue club races remaining on our schedule. Only the 4 remaining club races are cancelled. *THE TDM and MIDWEST SERIES ARE STILL ON!!!*

If we find a new location before the end of the year it is TBD to host races in September. This is pursuant to our ambitions to find a better site for the future and might be advantageous to host club races to demonstrate to a potential site.
Here is how the remainder of our schedule is:

*July 18 Club Race #5 CANCELLED*

Aug. 1 TDM charity Race Club Race #6

*Aug. 8 Club Race #7 CANCELLED*

Aug 14&15 Midwest series Detroit

*September 19 Club Race # 8 CANCELLED/TBD
September 26 Club Race #9 CANCELLED/TBD*

We apologize to anyone who planned on attending these races and especially those who greatly supported the club this year. If you joined the club at a club race and would like a refund please contact the club treasurer,John St Amant. If you would like to hold on to your membership, you may use the DRCCC club membership for discounts at club races in Toledo.

For more information about toledo go to www.oneeighthracers.com

*NEXT CLUB MEETING*
It is now time for us to start rethinking our strategy. On August 5th Thursday will be a club meeting to follow up on plans for our new site search. Meeting location will be announced later.

Tom Kelley


DRCCC President

http://www.myrcworld.net/drccc - club page
http://www.myrcworld.net/drccctrack - track page
[email protected]

248.872.6531 cell


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Hey Mcsquish, 


You got a PM.

Paul


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Hay chicky03,

Ditto

Scott


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Toledo Carpet Track*

McSquish - I was over at Woodville Mall last weekend and saw that the track is undergoing some reworking. I understand that CEFX now is in charge. Looks pretty cool. I hope to see you there this coming carpet season.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

The Great Lakes Challenge is now in the books for this year. The club does a great job putting on this race, Ted Hammer deserves some kind of special award for his hard work, of course lots of other people work their butts off as well. There are so many guys to thank I will just call it a job well done by the club!

The racing was real fast, there was so much bite, traction rolling was an issue even on Friday and the bite just kept getting better. By Sunday afternoon you could actually see the the line a car left behind when it lifted the goo (I think that is a word) when it went through a turn. There were racers from all over the country from Texas to Florida to Virginia. This has become a major gas race!

The results will be posted on the club web site, probably later today. Plus Mike Meyers was there to take pictures and will have a report in his magazine.

More gossip later, when I actually wake up!

Ted


----------



## munrath (Aug 13, 2003)

Ted,

This was my first attendance at the Great Lakes Challange and I can say it won't be my last. The crew did a great job and the track was off the hook. Traction was on the high side more then most of us VA guys had ever run on (except carpet). It should prove interesting at the Nats. I'm looking forward to coming back and having more great fun.

Thanks,
Mark Unrath


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Mark-looks you did really good at the GLC-congrats! Hope to see you at the Halloween Classic.

Ray


munrath said:


> Ted,
> 
> This was my first attendance at the Great Lakes Challange and I can say it won't be my last. The crew did an great job and the track was off the hook. Traction was on the high side more then most of us VA guys had ever run on (except carpet). It should prove interesting at the Nats. I'm looking forward to coming back and having more great fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## munrath (Aug 13, 2003)

Ray,

Thanks! Yes, I plan to attend the Halloween Classic this year.

Mark


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Hi Mark*

Hi Mark, It was a pleasure meeting you at the GLC, and congrats at the good showing at the GLC. Thanks for the setup tips on my car. I never got untracked during the qualifiers. Two heats of radio's being turned on in the pits(mysterious hard right turns into the wall) and two heats of tuning and driver error. I look forward to seeing you at the nats. RayJ


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

RayJ,

You going Sunday? I will be at MIS Friday and Saturday, if it doesn't rain on those days I will be at the Charity race Sunday.

Ted


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Sunday*

Yep Ted, I'll be there Sunday. Gotta Race!


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

Mike Myers posted final report on Starting grid already:

http://www.rc-racing.com/cgi-bin/ba...el=&item=31&rsel=all&noskip=1&showforgotten=2


----------



## munrath (Aug 13, 2003)

Ray,

Thanks. It was also a pleasure meeting you and Brad. I had a blast and looking forward to the Nats. Stop by any time or feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Just to let everyone know that are comming down from the north, I think I heard that 280 south will be closed from I75. This of cource will last from this Friday night till Monday morning. You might want to look into this.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

More info for everyone.

To: Mr. Kelly Bean
Parma International

Kelly,

ROAR is confirming the fact that the Parma Alfa 200mm Body, bearing the part number PI10087 is legal for competition through 08/05/2007. Please continue to check the products section of our website for an update and feel free to distribute this official communication to any interested parties until the website is updated.
If I can be of further help on this matter, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Sincerely,

Bob Ingersoll
ROAR Technical Director



Also,

Here is some more info I was asked to post:

Larry's Performance R/C will be at the Toledo Woodville Mall track during the ROAR Fuel Sedan Nationals. If you have items that you need for this race, please contact the crew at Larry's. (586) 997-4840 or their web site at www.larrysperformancercs.com

For better hotel rates, you only have a few days left to confirm your rooms.

Sleep Inn (419) 697-7800 ask for ROAR Nats rate #100407 good until 8/10.

Comfort Inn (419) 691-8911 ask for ROAR Nats rate #1692 good until 8/17.

Both are nice places to stay.


----------



## munrath (Aug 13, 2003)

RayJ,

Check PM buddy.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Is anyone comming out this Sat. for practice? There is a work party to get everything ready for the nats., then they are going to spray the track.


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Jake and I will be up about noon. Will the track be open for practice. We will help with the work if needed.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

From what Ted Hammer said, the track will be spryed after the work is done. since we will be painting on the main straight. Hopefully it will stop raining by then.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey all I need some information. Like the spastic bonehead that I am (became??) I cross threaded my glow plug after MWS Detroit. Ben P. helped to get me running at MWS Cincinnati but other issues came up ~ thank you for your help and patience, Ben!! We may have damaged the button (2 new ones on order) and desire to avoid this in the future. Does anyone know the threading of a glow plug so that I can acquire the proper tap such that if I, or anyone else, does this again a proper fix can be implemented. Please note that such taps cost less than $10 which I think is half the price of a head. 

Further, is there a difference between turbo head and non-turbo head??


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Non-turbo head you can probably use a tap since the opening is straight through. The Turbo-head is tapered so I don't think you will be able to use a tap easily on that.

The thing is is that you want a good seal between the plug and the head (which the turbo plugs accomplish a lot better than non-turbo plugs). So, rethreading the head might cause some leaks.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

HHmmmm...at this time I ordered non-turbo heads. Just so I understand what you are saying turbo heads seal better and (my impression) be less likely to crossthread as when you start turning the plug the plug is already partway into the opening by the nature of the tapered design???


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I think you mis-understand the comment referring to tapers on the turbo heads. The threads are straight, machine threads. There is a taper at the bottom to seat the plug. It is smaller in the taper than the thread so you can't run a tap all the way through. There is a tap called a "bottoming tap" that might fix your problem. I also can offer that the thread for the standard plugs is an 8x40 UNF. I think the turbo plugs are the same. The standard plugs I am referring to are the McCoy brand. Good luck on this one.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Rich Chang said:


> Non-turbo head you can probably use a tap since the opening is straight through. The Turbo-head is tapered so I don't think you will be able to use a tap easily on that.
> 
> The thing is is that you want a good seal between the plug and the head (which the turbo plugs accomplish a lot better than non-turbo plugs). So, rethreading the head might cause some leaks.


So if a head is crossthreaded the seal between the plug and the head will be compromised?? Doesn't the gasket provide for the sealing??


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

David - thanks for explaining that. 

Steve - Yeah, that's a good point. For the non-turbo head you will have that copper gasket. The turbo-heads don't have that copper gasket, but the tapered end is supposed to accomplish that seal.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you for the information. I will be acquiring a tap to save heads. If anyone happens to need it please feel free to find me. I am at all MWS and TDM races. Beyond that it is up to the wife.........

To clarify, same glow plug size for big block engines??


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

SPRagan - you bring up a good point about the size of the plug for big block engines. I assume you are talking about .21 and .15 engines. These are all the same size, which I said earlier was 8x40UNF. I have noticed that there is a smaller plug thread in the RB .12 engines, at least the model I worked on, so be carefull about the tap you get. I would feel more comfortable if you would take your plug to a shop that can check the thread size. All that needs to be done to check it is to run the plug into a die with your fingers, no tools required. If it goes in somewhat easily, the thread of the die is the proper thread of the plug. At machine tool store may help you with this as well. Good luck.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

I went to Larry's Performance to see if they had a die. They referred me to a well-known industrial grade tool shop. I showed them the plug and they told me that it is a unique size and that they thought they had something but they did not have the corresponding die to verify. Hence my posts here. The next step is to try another shop that they recommended as well as contact RB. Whatever happens I will post here. Thank you for your help.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

There are three clutches available for the MTX-3: black (soft), gray, and red (hard). Which clutch do you use when?


----------

